# Método alternativo para desarmar transformadores de ferrita



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

Un método interesante para desarmar los transformadores de ferrita para su posible uso posterior con un nuevo bobinado.

Este método no utiliza cuter´s ni agua hirviendo, emplea una lámpara serie de lámpara de 60w-100w.

Para desarmar el transformador se alimentan las 2 piezas de ferrita (EE o EI) con los cables de la lámpara serie.

La lámpara se encenderá debido a la corriente que circula a través de las piezas de ferrita, como esta es un mal conductor, la lámpara se enciende pero no a pleno.

Al mismo tiempo las piezas de ferrita se irán calentando por su propia disipación hasta aflojar el pegamento. En unos 2 minutos las piezas de ferrita se sueltan





























*Peligro de electrocución.*


*Se podrán imaginar que al manipular los extremos de los cables de la serie les puede ocurrir esto:*





​
Tema sustraído, pero con buena intención de DIYSMPS ​


----------



## Trance (Abr 7, 2015)

Interesante.
Nunca he usado el agua hirviendo ni tampoco el de thinner a 24H, pero ahora tomaré en cuenta ese método cuando me toque trabajar con SMPS personalizado, mucho más que con el del agua hirviendo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2015)

buen post - ★★★  

_Quema los deditos ¡?_

vamos a probar hasta que superficie aguanta tengo unos grande para desarmar !!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 8, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> buen post - ★★★
> 
> _Quema los deditos ¡?_
> 
> vamos a probar hasta que superficie aguanta tengo unos grande para desarmar !!



Seguramente,No existan problemas con las dimensiones,en todo caso habra que achicar la potencia de la lamparita,Lo que si te encargo el medidor!!! 

Pd que buen metodo,como no se me ocurrio.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Pd que buen metodo,como no se me ocurrio.
> 
> Saludos.



sabes la veces que renegué con los núcleo de los flyback


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2015)

Mui interesante ese metodo alternactivo , jo hasta hoy sienpre utilize enplear aire mui caliente fornido por un soplador industrial y con mucho cariño y auxilio de una faca bien afilada (estilete) lograva separar las partes colgadas sin quebrar lo ferrite.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pigma (Abr 12, 2015)

Mmmm pero no se supone que entre las dos partes ya sean E ó I hay pegamento y este sirve de aislante? incluso hay transformadores que traen una pequeña separacion entre nucleos, o sera que no entendi donde poner los cables? no va uno en cada parte?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2015)

Para este tipo de cosas esta bueno tener un transformador de aislación que puede ser aramado fácilmente a partir de trafos iguals dependiendo de la potencia que querramos manejar.
por ejemplo dos transformadore de 220-24V 5A unimos los dos transformadores por su secundarios, de un lado a la línea 220 y del otro lado tendremos 220 aislados y poco más de 100W de potencia.
Muy bueno Fogonazo





pigma dijo:


> Mmmm pero no se supone que entre las dos partes ya sean E ó I hay pegamento y este sirve de aislante? incluso hay transformadores que traen una pequeña separacion entre nucleos, o sera que no entendi donde poner los cables? no va uno en cada parte?


Toma cualquier ferrita que tengas en uso o deshuso tipo EE o EI medi entre ambas partes con un tester por ejemplo por 1K(2k digitales) tal vez eso responda tu pregunta


----------



## pigma (Abr 14, 2015)

Ayer probe y si funciona! detallo como lo hice. Construi mi lampara en serie, tome un pequeño transformador de ferrita, de aproximadamente centimetro y medio por lado, el cual tenia un nucleo  de dos "E", puse un cable en un lado, puse en el otro y prendio el foco casi en su totalidad que es de 60W, espere y se fueron calentando las piezas, llego un momento que lo note muy caliente y entonces intente despegar (con un trapo porque quemaba) separar las dos partes y voila! las pude separar suavemente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

pigma dijo:


> Ayer probe y si funciona! detallo como lo hice. Construi mi lampara en serie, tome un pequeño transformador de ferrita, de aproximadamente centimetro y medio por lado, el cual tenia un nucleo  de dos "E", puse un cable en un lado, puse en el otro y prendio el foco casi en su totalidad que es de 60W, espere y se fueron calentando las piezas, llego un momento que lo note muy caliente y entonces intente despegar (con un trapo porque quemaba) separar las dos partes y voila! las pude separar suavemente.


----------



## jorger (Abr 22, 2015)

Impresionante. Ahora no se me resistirán ni los trafos con ese pegamento en particular que no se ablanda con nada. La de veces que habré renegado con ellos. Sobre todos los de tv y monitores crt.
Se agradece el aporte Fogo. Pensaba que la ferrita sólo conducía la AT


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 22, 2015)

Y no olvidar los nucleos de Flyback (ya mencionado por SSTC) he roto 3, y no me gustó para nada


----------



## shevchenko (May 15, 2017)

Anoche intente este método... estoy genial... incluso si queda una parte pegada al carretel con el mismo método sale fácil sin fuerza... con ese núcleo el agua hirviendo no funcionó...
ahora sólo usaré la lámpara de 100w


----------



## ricardotzintzire (May 29, 2017)

Hola; muy interesante; pero me queda una duda, ¿no cambian las características magneticas del nucleo por el calentamiento?


----------



## shevchenko (May 29, 2017)

En teoria...no se calienta tanto como para eso...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2017)

ricardotzintzire dijo:


> Hola; muy interesante; pero me queda una duda, ¿no cambian las características magneticas del nucleo por el calentamiento?


Cuando muy caliente SI , calor y magnectismo son enemigos pero  afortunadamente es reversible o sea sin calientamento las caracteristicas magnecticas vuelven al normal.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2017)

Pensamiento lateral 

¿ O sea que podriamos usar ferritas de resistencias calefactoras ?


----------



## Chaparral (Ago 4, 2017)

Como dice el dicho. "Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo" 
Súper aporte!
Gracias!


----------



## el chimbo (Sep 2, 2017)

Maestro fogonazo 

Adios al agua con sal hirviendo para desarmar los transformadores o el de tenerlos sumergidos
en thiner por 1 dia entero 

comento que la red es de 110v 
conecte en serie con un foco de 100 watts las dos piezas del transformador 
pero no encendio el foco 
entonces le conecte otro para ver si talvez asi lograba encender pero tampoco encendio
pero al medir con el tester el voltaje que media sobre las dos piezas de ferrita era de 55v 
lo deje conectado por unos 10 minutos hasta que empece a sentir un olor asi como cuando ya el cautin esta caliente, lo deje otros 5 minutos mas y vi que empezaba a hechar humo 
me imagino que por la pega,los desconecte y con dos trapos bastantes gruesos 
logre retirar las dos piezas sin mayor problema
y eso que una pieza tenia un lado un poco de pegamento epoxi del gris 

Lastima que hasta que ya habia quebrado dos nucleos cuando lei esta solucion 

De antemano gracias y espero que a muchos otros les funcione esta solucion 
para armar las fuentes del Foro 

Offtopic ( este nucleo es de una placa de una bocina amplificada modelo EON 515 xt JBL)


----------



## Zet@ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hola!
 Probe con menos tension y funciona, desde luego por seguridad. Hasta 60 voltios, aunque tarda un poco en calentar. Eso si no calentar excesivamente el ferrite ni enfriarlo de forma brusca. Se quiebran con facilidad.


----------



## Teleloco (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2020)

Y... consulta. Para hoy en dia que es totalmente imposible encontrar lamparas incandescentes, qué alternativa hay? Alguna fuente de corriente, resistencias de potencia, estufa, plancha, etc...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Antiguos balastros de tubo fluorescente y los vas poniendo en paralelo . . .


----------



## puntano87 (Jun 23, 2020)

¿Por qué fogonazo dice para su posterior uso "con nuevo bobinado"? Yo creo lo contrario, que con este método se logran los mejores resultados para justamente salvar el esmalte del bobinado, ya que con el agua hirviendo y el thiner esto era contraproducente para el esmaltado. Yo específicamente estaba buscando un método para desarmar las E de un trafo de una fuente conmutada de una soldadora inverter, y el mismo tiene 6 bobinados, pero solamente uno está en corto, por lo tanto quiero reutilizar los alambres sanos para volver a bobinar. Espero que con este método pueda resolverlo. Les tendré novedades.

Ah! y hablando de "agua hirviendo", acá en el barrio había un peluquero que le decían así, porque "te arruinaba el mate" jajajajaja


----------



## danimallen5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yo creo que al decir "nuevo bobinado" se refiere al bobinado que le quieras hacer tu después de desmontarlo. No tiene nada que ver con el esmaltado del hilo,con el nuevo método el esmalte no sufre ningún daño y ese hilo lo usaras o no según convenga, puede ser fino o demasiado grueso o no tiene la longitud que necesitas, mil cosas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2020)

Todos los transformadores sean o *NO *de ferrita se barnizan para evitar vibraciones del alambre.
Cuando se desarma el bobinado, ese barniz al arrancarse, suele llevarse restos del barniz original del alambre o deja restos pegados al mismo.
Esto produce una horrenda terminación de un transformador realizado con alambre recuperado.

Luego de dicho esto, cada uno bobina con lo que tiene o le viene en gana 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chascoarias (May 19, 2022)

Hoy, utilice el metodo de abrir el transformador. Fue todo un exito, utilice una lampara de 100w, el tranformador calento realice varios intentos ,primero deje caletar 2 minutos sin exito, luego a los 3 y a los 4 . Al calentarlo por 5 minutos , se habrio sin problema. A los 5 se sentia en el aire el aroma a pegamento quemado. Me imagino que todo dependera del tamaňo del transformador


----------



## Jeronimo17 (May 27, 2022)

Me ha servido gracias, use 2 trasformadores de lamparas de 50W 12V que usaba para sacar 220V aislados, lo conecte directamente a la ferrita sin lampara


----------



## ngc1976 (May 27, 2022)

Hola, no pude conseguir lámparas incandescentes y ante mi apuro por probar el método se me ocurrió poner en serie con la tensión de línea una plancha para ropa, fue  conectar los extremos de los cables sobre el núcleo y se partió al instante !, consejo, usen lámparas de 100 wats, saludos


----------



## Nebulio (May 27, 2022)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, no pude conseguir lámparas incandescentes y ante mi apuro por probar el método se me ocurrió poner en serie con la tensión de línea una plancha para ropa, fue  conectar los extremos de los cables sobre el núcleo y se partió al instante !, consejo, usen lámparas de 100 wats, saludos


Por 9.90€ compré en un super hace 15 años 180 lámparas de 100 vatios. A  0.99€ el paquete de 18 bombillas de 100w a 220v. Ahora ya no las vende nadie y además está prohibido fabricarlas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2022)

*Alternativa*: "Lámpara de automotor (Alta y baja), solo un filamento, alimentada con transformador a 12V"


----------



## ricbevi (May 28, 2022)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, no pude conseguir lámparas incandescentes y ante mi apuro por probar el método se me ocurrió poner en serie con la tensión de línea una plancha para ropa, fue  conectar los extremos de los cables sobre el núcleo y se partió al instante !, consejo, usen lámparas de 100 wats, saludos


Estoy casi convencido que el problema no es usar lamparas de filamento, el tema radica en que el consumo no sea excesivo.

Cualquier artefacto que consuma 100W serviría en principio para una serie de ese tipo. Ej: un soldador de 100W, etc.

Una plancha y según el tipo, es un consumo mayor a 12 veces el indicado.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 31, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Alternativa*: "Lámpara de automotor (Alta y baja), solo un filamento, alimentada con transformador a 12V"


Justo esto venia pensando el otro dia.
Y quizas con un transformador grande, como para usar alta y baja en paralelo y aumentar el rango


----------



## emilio177 (May 31, 2022)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, no pude conseguir lámparas incandescentes y ante mi apuro por probar el método se me ocurrió poner en serie con la tensión de línea una plancha para ropa, fue  conectar los extremos de los cables sobre el núcleo y se partió al instante !, consejo, usen lámparas de 100 wats, saludos


Pero te falto poner un dimmer..... y con un amperimetro regular una corriente de 0.5A


----------



## ngc1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero te falto poner un dimmer..... y con un amperimetro regular una corriente de 0.5A


Hola Emilio, gracias por el comentario, no se me ocurrió conectar un dimer !, tengo dos para el soldador !, saludos


----------

